# Wana Use Up Hops



## Timmsy (29/9/11)

hi guys....

Now i have a heap of hops at home that i wana start using up in the next couple brews.... I was thinking an AIPA to start of with. An extract version would be in order me thinks.

Now for the list of hops i have laying around. Im open to all soughts or recipes ideas not just AIPA

Northdown aprx 40grms
EKG aprx 40grms
Nelson Sauvin aprx 180grms
Galaxy aprx 150grms
Slovenian Styrain 5 plugs
POR aprx 100grms
Northern Brewer aprx 100grms
NZ B-Saaz aprx 40grms
Challenger aprx 60grms
Fuggles aprx 10grm
GR Hallertau aprx 100grms
Magnum 12grms
Crystal aprx 40grms
Cascade aprx 35grms
Tettnang aprx 80grm 
Pacific Gem aprx 70grms
Simcoe aprx 80grms

So for the malt bill i was thinking along the lines of

1 tin Coopers Amber
2kg LDME
200grms CaraAmber
200grms Carapils
250grm Crystal 1200

with using these hops

Magnum 12grms @ 60mins
Pacific Gem 10grms @ 60mins
Crystal 15grms @ 15mins
Cascade 15grms @ 15mins
Crystals 20 @ 5mins
Cascade 20 @ 5mins
B-Saaz dy hoped

any ideas?


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/9/11)

throw the whole lot in: one minute IPA. :lol:


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/9/11)

D'oh, you live in adelaide. I was going to "visit" you.


----------



## MarkBastard (29/9/11)

If you want to use up your EKG they go surprisingly well as bittering hops. I (and others) use them as bittering hops in Little Creatures Pale Ale clones, and little creatures themselves do too.


----------



## Pennywise (29/9/11)

Your 100g of Northern Brewer (assuming they're US NB) would be enough for a batch of Cal Common.


----------

